# Dash Light Replacement



## SpongeBob-RC (May 9, 2003)

Hello all, 

I have stripped out the center part of the dash so I could clean all of the pieces individually. While I'm at it, one side of the temp controls behind the fan switch, the light is dull. Has anyone replaced this light and how hard could this potentially be?

I might need something to do when the hurricane hits... LOL

SpongeBob-RC


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

very simple task. just remove the screw around there and it pop's right out. but u have to take the plastic frame that. is around it first.. and the bulbs are just the same ones u use for ur bumper side markers.. i think they are 194. as if i recall...


----------



## SpongeBob-RC (May 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info. It will come in handy this week.


----------



## 91nissansentra2720 (Apr 12, 2004)

im really having some trouble trying to take out the instrument cluster. i have taken out the plastic both above and below the steering wheel, and disconnected the accessories (power mirror adjuster, cruise control, interior light dimmer). Now i have the instrument cluster (black with clear shield over it) just sitting in the back of the dash. But i can only pull it out about 3". 

all i want to do is get at the bulb because the dash doesnt light up when i turn on the headlights. i've checked all the fuses none of them are blown.

any advice ?


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

YOur speedometer cable is still attached, if its a 91 or 92. 3 inches, if you have small hands, you might be able to reach behind the panel and detach it, but its a bitch to put back on. The best way is to detach the cable from the transmission. Follow the cable down to the transmission, and unscrew the connector that holds it in. On mine, I didnt have to pull the entire cable out, so you shouldnt have to. Undoing the screw connector should let you pull the panel out and replace your lights.


----------



## Prettythug (Jan 18, 2004)

im having the same problem , it will not come out fully so ima try to disconnect it from the tranny , thanks ..


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

if you can reach your hand in behind it you'll be able to feel the bulbs, they just twist in/out. They have a plug kinda thing you put them into and then just twist them back into place, it'll save pulling the cable and everything if you don't want to do it that way.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

You don't really need to un-plug it from the tranny. Lie on your back under the dashboard place deal yo, and reach up and feel around. Your gonna haveta search, but you should feel a somewhat thick cable, its end being a plug. Un-plug it and your good! I can pull mine and put it back together in about 6 minutes, thats without changing bulbs.


----------



## @[email protected] NX (Apr 30, 2004)

*Problem removing the dash!!!*

hi guys I am having the problem removing the dash boards as well,
I try removing the speedo cable at the back of the dash!!
but I can't reach as my hand is too big!!

I have heard about removing the transmission cable on the firewall!!
but I don't know which cable is it!!!, ( my car is a NX 2L RHS)
anyone could kindly post a pic of how the transmission cable on the firewall looks like when where it is!!!


thx
:cheers:


----------



## BADASSE-R (Jan 28, 2003)

*dash board*

[Replace ALL the instrument bulbs when you get it out so you dont have to do this again in the near future


----------

